# Service power steering warning, abs , traction control , brake and power steering lights on any know what the cause might be



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Og brothers said:


> Hey Cruise Community looking for some advice I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8 6-speed manual 80,000 miles I bought it used with 32000 and I've had it for 5 years no problems other than a cooling leak . Last week the computer said service power steering, then the power steering light traction control light ABS light and brake light all came on and have not gone off. I have not noticed any drivability issues but would like to find the stem of this problem and fix it. Has anybody had this issue and could point me in the direction to start looking I love my Cruze and would like to keep it in good running / working conditions. Thanks in advance


Welcome aboard...this is a good place to start for your concern...a well-documented issue with the Gen 1 Cruze.









Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


Just got notified of another special coverage. I don't have the details yet but it's to resolve the loose Negative Battery Cable some people are experiencing. We have had many members report problems with this cable and its connections. I'll post more information when I receive it. #14311...




www.cruzetalk.com





An older/weak battery may also cause your symptoms so be sure to check age/condition of your battery.


----------



## Og brothers (Sep 18, 2019)

Ok thank you for the tip, I tried cleaning the battery terminals and left the battery disconnected over night but still having the same problem. The battery is new less then a year old . Now I can feel the steering is not as responsive and I don't think the traction control is working properly I can break the tires loose pretty easy . I have no engine codes and she running good . Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I can not find anybody else having the same issues . Thank you for your time


----------



## Johnr213 (Nov 1, 2019)

Og brothers said:


> Ok thank you for the tip, I tried cleaning the battery terminals and left the battery disconnected over night but still having the same problem. The battery is new less then a year old . Now I can feel the steering is not as responsive and I don't think the traction control is working properly I can break the tires loose pretty easy . I have no engine codes and she running good . Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I can not find anybody else having the same issues . Thank you for your time


Have u gotten it resolved I’m having a similar problem my car screen said service power steering and service parking assist even tho it was working fine yesterday it isn’t starting today for some odd reason


----------



## Johnr213 (Nov 1, 2019)

Johnr213 said:


> Have u gotten it resolved I’m having a similar problem my car screen said service power steering and service parking assist even tho it was working fine yesterday it isn’t starting today for some odd reason


Wondering by does anybody know how to ge this fined


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you had the negative battery cable replaced as the initial response to this thread indicated as the starting point for troubleshooting?


----------



## Johnr213 (Nov 1, 2019)

obermd said:


> Have you had the negative battery cable replaced as the initial response to this thread indicated as the starting point for troubleshooting?


Ok got the car running but the brake light on my dashoboard is still on and as well as the abs light is still on


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> Have you had the negative battery cable replaced as the initial response to this thread indicated as the starting point for troubleshooting?


 We haven't heard from OG the OP in a couple weeks?


----------



## Zacharyjdavis (Jul 13, 2021)

Ok so I’m having this exact problem as well… have there been any fixes?


----------



## Tia1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

Og brothers said:


> Hey Cruise Community looking for some advice I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8 6-speed manual 80,000 miles I bought it used with 32000 and I've had it for 5 years no problems other than a cooling leak . Last week the computer said service power steering, then the power steering light traction control light ABS light and brake light all came on and have not gone off. I have not noticed any drivability issues but would like to find the stem of this problem and fix it. Has anybody had this issue and could point me in the direction to start looking I love my Cruze and would like to keep it in good running / working conditions. Thanks in advance





Og brothers said:


> Hey Cruise Community looking for some advice I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8 6-speed manual 80,000 miles I bought it used with 32000 and I've had it for 5 years no problems other than a cooling leak . Last week the computer said service power steering, then the power steering light traction control light ABS light and brake light all came on and have not gone off. I have not noticed any drivability issues but would like to find the stem of this problem and fix it. Has anybody had this issue and could point me in the direction to start looking I love my Cruze and would like to keep it in good running / working conditions. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tia1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

Rivergoer said:


> Welcome aboard...this is a good place to start for your concern...a well-documented issue with the Gen 1 Cruze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2016 Chevy Cruz. I was driving on the highway in New York ,my Service power steering message came across my dash. My steering wheel shook and my car completely shut off. Other messages that came across were my ABS light ,stabilitrack,airbag. 
After I made it to the side of the highway safely my car would not start all of my accessory lights came on but my car would not start. My car was towed which cost me $385. I’ll she did was put a charger on my battery to check my battery which was fine he disconnected the battery cable while the car was running to see if it would shut off which would mean the alternator was bad. It was like nothing happened to my car it had no warning lights on everything was back to normal. I drove the last 430 miles with no issue. A week and a half later I returned home to South Carolina for Massachusetts which took me 18 1/2 hours simply because I was being cautious I was waiting for those lights to come on again. Three days after I was home I was driving and the service power steering light came on again the car completely shut down but I was able to put it in park and start the car. So yes everyone saying change the negative battery cable I’ve done that. As well as gotten a new battery, And those things were done in April 2021.

With that being said I investigated a little further next to your fuse box you have another fuse box that house is your positive battery cable which also has four more fuses in there make sure that all the bolts are tight on each and everyone of those fuses. One of mine was extremely loose. And I have not had an issue with my car in two days. Save yourself some money before you go to the dealership. Do you research. I hope y’all find out what’s going on with your cars and I hope that my issue helps resolve yours. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Zacharyjdavis (Jul 13, 2021)

Tia1971 said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruz. I was driving on the highway in New York ,my Service power steering message came across my dash. My steering wheel shook and my car completely shut off. Other messages that came across were my ABS light ,stabilitrack,airbag.
> After I made it to the side of the highway safely my car would not start all of my accessory lights came on but my car would not start. My car was towed which cost me $385. I’ll she did was put a charger on my battery to check my battery which was fine he disconnected the battery cable while the car was running to see if it would shut off which would mean the alternator was bad. It was like nothing happened to my car it had no warning lights on everything was back to normal. I drove the last 430 miles with no issue. A week and a half later I returned home to South Carolina for Massachusetts which took me 18 1/2 hours simply because I was being cautious I was waiting for those lights to come on again. Three days after I was home I was driving and the service power steering light came on again the car completely shut down but I was able to put it in park and start the car. So yes everyone saying change the negative battery cable I’ve done that. As well as gotten a new battery, And those things were done in April 2021.
> 
> With that being said I investigated a little further next to your fuse box you have another fuse box that house is your positive battery cable which also has four more fuses in there make sure that all the bolts are tight on each and everyone of those fuses. One of mine was extremely loose. And I have not had an issue with my car in two days. Save yourself some money before you go to the dealership. Do you research. I hope y’all find out what’s going on with your cars and I hope that my issue helps resolve yours. Have a blessed day.


I’ll check that out on mine! Thank you. I’ve been dealing with this problem for a long time. Was about to got get a new battery today to see if that fixed it even though it’s a good battery and my negative cable is solid with 1ohm end to end


----------



## Tia1971 (Jul 31, 2021)

Zacharyjdavis said:


> I’ll check that out on mine! Thank you. I’ve been dealing with this problem for a long time. Was about to got get a new battery today to see if that fixed it even though it’s a good battery and my negative cable is solid with 1ohm end to end


 I replaced my battery in April 2021, before these issues started. So I’m not so sure it’s your battery, have it tested and go from there. I really hope that all these peopl that are having this issue try what I found to be the problem. It’s frustrating for sure. I came to this forum looking for answers but didn’t find any. And I wanted to share with everyone so they don’t spend hundreds of dollars on repairs and dealership expenses. I myself to the research and take it from there. You would be amazed what you can do on your own with a lil you tube help of course 😊 I hope this helps your issue.


----------



## Zacharyjdavis (Jul 13, 2021)

Tia1971 said:


> I replaced my battery in April 2021, before these issues started. So I’m not so sure it’s your battery, have it tested and go from there. I really hope that all these peopl that are having this issue try what I found to be the problem. It’s frustrating for sure. I came to this forum looking for answers but didn’t find any. And I wanted to share with everyone so they don’t spend hundreds of dollars on repairs and dealership expenses. I myself to the research and take it from there. You would be amazed what you can do on your own with a lil you tube help of course 😊 I hope this helps your issue.


Unfortunately I checked the wires like you said and all mine look great and are tight… so still at square one


----------



## Janet Crossley (Aug 15, 2021)

Og brothers said:


> Hey Cruise Community looking for some advice I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8 6-speed manual 80,000 miles I bought it used with 32000 and I've had it for 5 years no problems other than a cooling leak . Last week the computer said service power steering, then the power steering light traction control light ABS light and brake light all came on and have not gone off. I have not noticed any drivability issues but would like to find the stem of this problem and fix it. Has anybody had this issue and could point me in the direction to start looking I love my Cruze and would like to keep it in good running / working conditions. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeneve04 (Aug 16, 2021)

Tia1971 said:


> I have a 2016 Chevy Cruz. I was driving on the highway in New York ,my Service power steering message came across my dash. My steering wheel shook and my car completely shut off. Other messages that came across were my ABS light ,stabilitrack,airbag.
> After I made it to the side of the highway safely my car would not start all of my accessory lights came on but my car would not start. My car was towed which cost me $385. I’ll she did was put a charger on my battery to check my battery which was fine he disconnected the battery cable while the car was running to see if it would shut off which would mean the alternator was bad. It was like nothing happened to my car it had no warning lights on everything was back to normal. I drove the last 430 miles with no issue. A week and a half later I returned home to South Carolina for Massachusetts which took me 18 1/2 hours simply because I was being cautious I was waiting for those lights to come on again. Three days after I was home I was driving and the service power steering light came on again the car completely shut down but I was able to put it in park and start the car. So yes everyone saying change the negative battery cable I’ve done that. As well as gotten a new battery, And those things were done in April 2021.
> 
> With that being said I investigated a little further next to your fuse box you have another fuse box that house is your positive battery cable which also has four more fuses in there make sure that all the bolts are tight on each and everyone of those fuses. One of mine was extremely loose. And I have not had an issue with my car in two days. Save yourself some money before you go to the dealership. Do you research. I hope y’all find out what’s going on with your cars and I hope that my issue helps resolve yours. Have a blessed day.


Hi there I’m having a similar issue with my car. I was parked on a slanted road & when i went to turn on my car, I could barely move the steering wheel and my power steering light and Traction control light was on. My car is currently parked at my work due to this issue. I’m in a bind because getting it towed obviously costs a pretty penny and I know nothing about cars 😕


----------



## Jeneve04 (Aug 16, 2021)

Jeneve04 said:


> Hi there I’m having a similar issue with my car. I was parked on a slanted road & when i went to turn on my car, I could barely move the steering wheel and my power steering light and Traction control light was on. My car is currently parked at my work due to this issue. I’m in a bind because getting it towed obviously costs a pretty penny and I know nothing about cars 😕


by the way have a Kia Rio 2020. My car isn’t even a year old


----------



## SpannerSpinner (8 mo ago)

Was there ever a solution to this issue? I'll add, Stuck in park to the mix...


----------

